# 2 Fragen zu Portage

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

ich habe mal zwei Fragen zu Portage, bzw. der Paketverwaltung:

Wie ist das mit dem Deinstallieren von übergeordneten Abhängigkeiten organisiert? Beispiel: Ich installiere kdebase-meta und bekomme extrem viele Abhängigkeiten mitinstalliert. Jetzt kann ich kdebase-meta per unmerge wieder deinstallieren, und die mitinstallierten Abhängigkeiten prizipiell per depclean wieder entfernen. Wie ist das aber mit dem Weg andersherum, wenn ich jetzt z.B. den Konqueror deinstallieren will, deinstalliert emerge zumindest mit der Option unmerge kdebase-meta nicht mit. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich die Pakete anzeigen zu lassen und/oder sich mitdeinstallieren zu lassen, von denen die Pakete abhängen, die man zu deinstallieren versucht?

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich bin das von apt so gewohnt: quasi autoremove als Pendant zu dep-clean, aber unmerge ist kein Pendant zu remove. Gibt es einen?

Die zweite Frage gilt für Overlays. Wenn ich 2 Overlays habe, die zufälligerweise dieselbe Version eines Paketes liefern, das ich intallieren will, kann ich dann irgendwie das Overlay auswählen, aus dem der Ebuild verwendet werden soll, ohne die Overlays zu deaktivieren oder den Ebuild aus dem falschen Overlay zu löschen?

mfG Haubentaucher

----------

## Necoro

 *Haubentaucher wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich die Pakete anzeigen zu lassen und/oder sich mitdeinstallieren zu lassen, von denen die Pakete abhängen, die man zu deinstallieren versucht?

 

```
equery d paket_das_du_deinstallieren_willst
```

equery ist Teil von app-portage/gentoolkit

 *Quote:*   

> Die zweite Frage gilt für Overlays. Wenn ich 2 Overlays habe, die zufälligerweise dieselbe Version eines Paketes liefern, das ich intallieren will, kann ich dann irgendwie das Overlay auswählen, aus dem der Ebuild verwendet werden soll, ohne die Overlays zu deaktivieren oder den Ebuild aus dem falschen Overlay zu löschen?

 

Gibt es momentan noch nicht in portage. Wenn das nur in eine Richtung geht, kann man das über die Reihenfolge in der PORTDIR_OVERLAY-Variable lösen (weiß gerade nicht wie rum -- musst mal ausprobieren).

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Haubentaucher

Ich würde davon abraten in KDE den konqueror zu deinstallieren, den kann man nämlich sehr gut brauchen bzw nutzen  :Wink: 

 *Haubentaucher wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich die Pakete anzeigen zu lassen und/oder sich mitdeinstallieren zu lassen, von denen die Pakete abhängen, die man zu deinstallieren versucht?

  Für die sichere Deinstallation von Paketen solltest du --depclean nutzen, das zeigt dir auch gleich noch eventuell vorhandene Abhängigkeiten mit an.

Beispiel: 

```
 # emerge -av --depclean konqueror                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                            

Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                                                           

  kde-base/konqueror-4.6.1 pulled in by:

    kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.1

    kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.1

...
```

Ansonsten nutze wie auch schon erwähnt "equery depends Paket"

Zu den Overlays:

Was für eine portage Version verwendest du denn?

----------

## Haubentaucher

Erstmal danke für die Infos. Ich benutze Portage 2.1.9.42. Über den Sinn des Konqueror kann man sicherlich vortrefflich diskutieren, aber nicht hier  :Smile: . 

Kann man statt equery auch eix benutzen?

emerge --depclean programmname deinstalliert ja nur, wenn keine Abhängigkeiten bestehen, bietet aber nicht die Möglichkeit, die Abhängigkeiten mit zu deinstallieren. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch ganz sinnvoll so.

----------

## Necoro

 *Haubentaucher wrote:*   

> Kann man statt equery auch eix benutzen?

 

Die beiden Tools haben fast komplett unterschiedliche Funktionalität ... also: nein.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Ok, schade. Eix ist relativ mächtig, ich dachte, der scannt vielleicht auch die Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## Max Steel

nein, außerdem hat eix noch die ganzen Dinge wie Beschreibungen, Versionsnummern und co mitdabeistehn, also auch nicht pipe/Parameter-übergabe-fähig.

Zum Thema Pakete aus bestimmten Overlays installiern:

Es gibt ab Portage 2.2_rc28 die Möglichkeit indem du die Overlays mit einem doppelten Doppelpunkt angibst, entscheidend ist hierbei das was in der </pfad/to/overlays/>profiles/repo_name steht.

(Würde ich sowieso empfehlen, das 2.2_rc28).

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> nein, außerdem hat eix noch die ganzen Dinge wie Beschreibungen, Versionsnummern und co mitdabeistehn, also auch nicht pipe/Parameter-übergabe-fähig.

 

```
$ eix konqueror --only-names

kde-base/konqueror
```

----------

